# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  شرایط مهمان شدن چیه؟ میشه از خوارزمی البرز به یکی از دانشگاه های تهران مهمان گرفت؟

## Anne Shirley

سلام بچه ها
یکی از آشناهامون می خواد انتخاب رشته کنه
الان می خواد بدونه میشه مهندسی کامپیوتر خوارزمی که محل تحصیلش توی کرجه قبول بشه ولی مهمان بگیره به یکی از دانشگاه های داخل تهران؟
شرایط مهمان شدن سخته؟

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام بچه ها
> یکی از آشناهامون می خواد انتخاب رشته کنه
> الان می خواد بدونه میشه مهندسی کامپیوتر خوارزمی که محل تحصیلش توی کرجه قبول بشه ولی مهمان بگیره به یکی از دانشگاه های داخل تهران؟
> شرایط مهمان شدن سخته؟


بله میشه و مهمان شدن کلی نیست هر ترم باید از اول مهمان بشه
شرایطش سخت نیست ولی هر دانشگاهی هم نمیتونه فک کنم البته فرقی هم نمیکنه کجا باشه چون به هرحال مدرک و نمراتش در نهایت همون خوارزمی ثبت میشه
ما الان همکلاسی داریم تو دانشگاهمون که از قم مهمان شده
شرایطش اولا پرداخت پوله و مهمان شدن رایگان نیست با اینکه هر دو دانشگاه دولتین ولی خب از هزینه ش با خبر نیستم
کلا شرایط مهمان شدن به دانشگاه مبدا و مقصد بستگی داره ولی من چیزایی که شنیدم رو میگم اما ممکنه دانشگاه دیگه ای قوانینش فرق کنه چون جزو قوانین داخلی دانشگاهه و وزارتی نیست
 ترم اول رو نمیتونه مهمان بشه و از ترم 2 به بعد میتونه
نباید مشروط باشه و بعضی دانشگاه ها هم حد معدل دارن مثلا زیر 13 نباشه یا زیر 14 نباشه و ...
هر ترم باید مجدد مهمان بشه که ممکنه دانشگاه قبول کنه یا نکنه و بعضی دانشگاه ها هم در صورتی که معدل بالا باشه مهمان  دائمی هم دارن
در کل برای اطلاع از اینکه شرایطش چطوریه باید بره سایت دانشگاه مقصد یا اگر نبود حضوری بره بپرسه ببینه شرایطشون چیه
دانشگاه مبدا هم که همون خوارزمیه باید اطلاع پیدا کنه که قوانینشون چیه

----------

